# My 75G red head geo + frontosa juvies tank



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to Tony & Doug for their geos & frontosa.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

i need to visit you soon - looks like you've been busy!  great shots!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

aquaboy71 said:


> i need to visit you soon - looks like you've been busy!  great shots!


Hi , Joseph !!!!

We both keep changing FISH !!!!

I just did a switch with my discus tank. The discus are now in this 75 G, and the red head geo + frontosa juvies are in a 108G tank.


----------

